# other use for swords?



## ghostman

While I think longswords and katanas are pretty cool do they have any other purpose than combat? Because I dont want to haul a sword or katana on my back that can only be used for fighting when I can use a machete or hatchet for both fighting and utility purposes


----------



## HuntingHawk

If you think you need a sword or katana you need to watch less zombie movies.

Machete is good for wet areas but about useless in hardwood areas. Hatchet is ok in hardwood areas but about useless in wet areas.

For under $40, this will take care of your needs.
Estwing Camper's Axe with Sheath


----------



## Stick

Shooting stick. Monopod.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I don't care what anyone thinks. I'm buying one of these some day. You know, before the apocalypse.

The Reaver Cleaver - Zombie Tools

Uses? Gardening tool of course. I would of thought that was obvious


----------



## CourtSwagger

TC - that is awesome!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I have a Gerber Parang Machete and I really like it. It cuts right thru the smaller branches for shelter building or what have you. Great for the zombies too.


----------



## ApexPredator

Welp I have considered learning how to actually use one but only to develop myself and my son's reflexes warrior spirit aggressiveness and confidence.


----------



## Medic33

I have and still carry a kukri and out here in the sticks use it often


----------



## Arklatex

You can use it to trim your nails.


----------



## turbo6

I own a light duty machete to hack small branches and brush in the yard. Nothing really major. I simply wanted something with a saw back blade, decent size, under $20 and somewhat badass looking.

www.amazon.com/Whetstone-Cutlery-Brute-Machete-22-75-Inch/dp/B006MOW0P6

It works.


----------



## csi-tech

I used to think a chainsaw would be a rockin' weapon. Today I cut up several big limbs with my 21" bar Poulan. That thing sucks and it kicked my ass. If you want to carry a sword around good luck with it. Try a Toledo broad sword. I think if I had a choice I would just carry a foil.


----------



## paraquack

Shaving, and 
View attachment 10589


----------



## warrior4

Other than actual combat, just the weapon training in and of itself is useful for many things. Exercise of both mind and body. In order to use a sword most effectively one must train constantly with it. You're body will be more fit just in the physical activity of training with the weapon and your mind will be sharper in the quest for knowledge of how to use the weapon and also how to use it against someone you don't like while avoiding using it against yourself.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Man uses Katan to stop 4 armed robbers 
LiveLeak.com - Argentina - Man uses samurai sword to expel armed robbers House
Argentina - Man uses samurai sword to expel armed robbers House
A man used a samurai sword to defend your home from four armed robbers this weekend in Cerro Norte, in Cordoba, Argentina. Dias Costa, 49, managed to prevent theft to wield a katana to hurt the invaders in the legs, arms, necks and faces. Panicked and bleeding profusely, the four escaped property in a Peugeot 206 parked outside the site.

According to the British tabloid Daily Mail, the suspects had very serious injuries and are in intensive care. Initially two men and a woman were arrested, but a man who hid was forced to return to the hospital the next day to treat wounds.


----------



## Stick

Reminds me of a security video I saw a long time ago. Camera behind the clerk at counter. Guy walks up to counter, pulls a machete out of his britches, your standard, run of the mill 18" $3 with a coupon at Harbor Freight machete, free sheath. Lady clerk body language at first surprised, but quickly recovered and then looked like "I been waiting for this all my life". Reaches under the counter and pulls out, I swear, a BIGGER machete, looked like my 26" Collins the Navy issued to my dad in WWII, starts to mix it up with the guy who is simply astonished, whereupon another clerk comes out from the side with, I think, a shovel and the would be robber is routed. Cracks me up every time I think of it.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Good for decorating a wall or mantel.


----------



## Kauboy

Never bring a knife to a gunfight.

If your thought process involves protecting yourself solely with a blade in this world, you will be outmatched 99% of the time.


----------



## paraquack

But in my mind, I'm such a good swordsman, I can split those inbound bullet with 
my sword and deflect them. I think Myth Busters did a show on that, LOL.


----------



## MisterMills357

*I Dig Khkris More Than Swords Anyway.*

View attachment 10879

View attachment 10880


$22 at KnifeCenter.com!
http://www.knifecenter.com/item/KUK101/Indian-Kuhkri-Kukri-12-inch-Blade-Wood-Handle-Leather-Sheath

*HAH! In another reply to this post, I said that using an Eastwig Axe would give me the heebee-jeebees.*
But, here I am supporting the Khukri. I have gone loco!:glee:


----------



## MisterMills357

How do I delete this post? I am flummuxed.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Kauboy said:


> Never bring a knife to a gunfight.
> 
> If your thought process involves protecting yourself solely with a blade in this world, you will be outmatched 99% of the time.


check out the earlier post I made, those guys brought guns and all 4 of them are in intensive care pictures of injuries inflicted by katana are gruesome


----------



## Kauboy

Gunner's Mate said:


> check out the earlier post I made, those guys brought guns and all 4 of them are in intensive care pictures of injuries inflicted by katana are gruesome


Indeed, there is an exception to every rule.
I don't wish to take a chance at being said exception.

Hell, I'd take odds if it were 4 katana wielding intruders and all I had was a shotgun.
Yeah... I'd take those odds any day.


----------



## MisterMills357

Carry this on your back, it ought to sling well enough. And it won't kill you with weight, it is just a suggestion. It looks like it could do any number of jobs, like trim branches, or kill a bear.
It costs 50 bucks, but it looks like it's worth it. I think that we are on the same sheet of music and I am not enlightening you. 
A cheaper version of this is available at Home Depot, but it looks drab. It will work the same, but it is a plain-Jane model.

View attachment 11294
View attachment 11295


http://www.bladehq.com/item--Estwing-Black-Eagle-Double-Bit-Axe--18360


----------



## Smitty901

Find an old Rail road brush axe. 6lb one should do they looked like this
Primitive Antique--2 Sided Brush Axe --RR --Farm Tool (02/02/2008)


----------



## Medic33

looks like a glave


----------



## TxBorderCop

I have trained with katanas in the past. I am not able to attain the Zen they want you to.

I will use them, but would rather use this:

http://www.medievalcollectibles.com/images/Product/large/MCI-2044.png


----------



## Jakthesoldier

The katana is not designed to be anything but a tool of combat. Go trying to hack trees and vines and you will break, bend, and or just ruin it. They are designed to be flizible enough to withstand sword to sword combat, but I've broken one on a 4x4. Cheap one though.
if you want a sword designed to be a weapon and a tool, look into a ninja sword. A real one. It should be shorter, about 2 1/2 foot straight blade, hand and a half size handle, square hand guard, wooden scabbard. The blade will be thicker than a traditional katana, and less flexible. the size and shape make it useful for a variety of tasks, including as a ladder.

Cool article on ninja weapons, including the ninja sword.
Ninja Weapons | Enter The Ninja


----------



## Notsoyoung

Gunner's Mate said:


> check out the earlier post I made, those guys brought guns and all 4 of them are in intensive care pictures of injuries inflicted by katana are gruesome


Frankly it makes we wonder if the clowns had ammo. 99 times out of a hundred the guy with a sword is going to get shot to pieces and his sword shoved where the sun don't shine.

Let me change my statement, 999999 times out of 1000000 the guy with the sword is going to loose. If you want to carry one for backup or other uses, fine. But if you are planning on using that as your primary weapon you are screwing yourself.


----------



## Medic33

here is a test for y'all.
get together with a friend - one of you has a squirt gun the other a plastic/rubber/fake toy knife 
stand 20 feet away
the one with the water gun has it holstered like they would if they were carrying it.
the other has the knife in their hand.
Knife person try to stab the gunner person.
it may surprise you how this all turns out.


----------



## Medic33

that is called the 21 foot rule


----------



## paraquack

How about this?


----------

